# SeaChem ParaGuard usage info



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Got this response from SeaChem, thought you'd like to reference it.
*FYI : dosage is 8 drops per gal.
*
This is for SeaChem ParaGuard (caption from SeaChem):
(http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/ParaGuard.html)
ParaGuard™ is the only fish and filter safe aldehyde based (10% by weight) parasite control product available. Unlike highly toxic and difficult to use formalin based medications, ParaGuard™ contains no formaldehyde or methanol and will not alter pH. 

ParaGuard™ employs a proprietary, synergistic blend of aldehydes, malachite green, and fish protective polymers that effectively and efficiently eradicates many ectoparasites on fish (e.g. ich, etc.) and external fungal/bacterial/viral lesions (e.g., fin rot). 

_*It is particularly useful in hospital and receiving tanks for new fish and whenever new fish are introduced to a community tank. For use in freshwater or marine.*_

SeaChem Response:
You can continue to treat daily until the symptoms clear up as long as the fish show no stress. You are currently treating at approximately half the recommended dose. If you are treating as a preventative measure with new fish, I recommend using Paraguard as a dip before placing the fish in their tanks and only treating again if there are signs of disease.

Hope this helps.


Original Inquiry:
How long should I continue to use ParaGuard? 

I have been adding 4 drops per gallon 2 to 3 days already. Thanks.


----------

